# Lyn's 50 years of Memories.. Slideshow video.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi. Everyone... I made this slideshow for my 50th Birthday it is of my memories from my childhood to now.. I couldn't fit all of my photo's on but this is some of that ill share with you all i have photo's of my 50th birthday and ill share them with you all when i do a slideshow i haven't started that yet. Mum said if she new how to do slideshows she would of done one for me but it is to hard to teach her so i said that i would do it.. when i started it and found a touching song i started to cry and the tears fell from so many memories but they were happy tears... I enjoyed doing this slideshow... So now i am sharing this video with you all... My mum and dad played this at my party on Saturday.. Enjoy my memories..


----------



## Passenger (Aug 5, 2011)

Beautiful slideshow, Lyn! I'm glad you had a great birthday. :hug:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

SillieLillie97 said:


> Beautiful slideshow, Lyn! I'm glad you had a great birthday. :hug:


Thank you Pate... Im glad that you liked the video... After everyone has seen ill make it Privite.. But ill let it be on for a month for everyone to see... I had a great day..


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Ill be posting another video when i get the other photo's ready.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Wonderful slideshow Lyn, thanks for sharing!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

aluz said:


> Wonderful slideshow Lyn, thanks for sharing!


Thank you Aluz... Glad that you liked it...


----------



## Clementine_3 (Dec 27, 2012)

Very nice, you did a great job with the video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Lyn - Your film is just Wonderful! I'm So glad you took on this project, because you have done a Great job - (Much better than I could Ever have done of you). Your Mum and Dad must be very proud. Beautiful!*


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Wow, Lyn - I would never have known the troubles you went through, judging by the smooth, professional flow of your show - Bravo! Well done, indeed!*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

What a wonderful show.....thanks for sharing your story....


----------



## JohnW (Apr 18, 2013)

Hey Lyn and Indi! I just watched your slide show! I was blown away! Totally AWESOME! Job Well Done! And many more Birthdays Too You Lyn!!!!!...John :budgie:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

JohnW said:


> Hey Lyn and Indi! I just watched your slide show! I was blown away! Totally AWESOME! Job Well Done! And many more Birthdays Too You Lyn!!!!!...John :budgie:


Thank you John.. I thought i did a pretty good job as when i was doing it my programme played up when i pressed save as and then my styles went missing in my computer and the programme couldn't find them.. I hid them somewhere in the computer but the programme is now back to normal again they uninstalled it and reloaded it back on again now things are all good ill do a slideshow of my party soon...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Very nice video of your memories, Lyn! 
Wishing you 50 more very happy years.*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *Very nice video of your memories, Lyn!
> Wishing you 50 more very happy years.*


Thank you Deb.. I'm glad you liked the video... I had a few hick ups with the programme but it is back to normal now... Yes I plan to live another 50years..


----------

